# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp về Nâng Cấp >  Thời gian sử dụng máy tính????

## nguyenlan

các anh cho em hỏi máy tính nên sử dụng 1 ngày bao nhiêu tiếng là vừa ạ.máy em 1 ngày hoạt động khoảng 18h/24h 1 ngày.liệu hoạt động nhiều như vậy có ảnh hưởng đến tuổi thọ của máy không ạ

----------


## bebannha

cũng còn tuỳ bạn ạ! nhưng tốt nhất bạn nên cứ dùng khoảng 3-4 tiếng sẽ tắt máy và nghỉ khoảng 15-20p. vừa để máy ko fải lưu trữ quá nhiều khi shutdown, vừa để cpu ko quá nóng. mình cũng chỉ dùng 12-15 tiếng/ngày. máy mình dùng 8 năm rùi [img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img]

----------


## bongdacc

máy tính là người chế tạo để hoạt động 24/24 rùi. bạn ko phải lo gì đâu cứ chạy tẹt đi
đừng có 24/7 la được

----------


## nholoiemnoi

máy nhà tớ, ngày chơi game, đêm download. hoạt động gần như 20/24.
chạy thế 3 năm rồi, vẫn bình thường.

----------


## davidcusagi

đả là máy móc thì ko bít đường nào mà lần đâu bạn nhìu máy sài nhìu ko hư nhưng có nhìu máy sài ít nó cũng lăng ra ý ^^ theo mình thì nếu cấu trúc máy ổn thì sài như bạn thì ko sao đâu.

----------

